# Odd question



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

So my Dad has always dressed as a witch. This is due to domething with the Wizard of oz and a play his mother wrote and acted in about witches or so I am told. So curious if he is the only one or are there other men out there costuming themselves as a wicked old witch?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Um...I have a stilt Hag character that I have played before, tons of fun to play.


----------



## raregoblin (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, why not?? I bet he makes a great witch! :-D


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh he did witches for the most part scare the crap out of me.
I know when we moved the people who bought our house were asked "where the witch was"


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I wouldn't worry. I wear womans underwear and pink fluffy slippers and my wife still loves me. But then again, I would never wear a witches costume!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought a boy witch was just called a warlock? Pscht, shows what I know.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Lunatic said:


> ...and pink fluffy slippers...


LOL...too funny. Comfy, I'm sure...but still funny. :biggrineton:


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Dixie said:


> I thought a boy witch was just called a warlock? Pscht, shows what I know.


Not when he wears a mask, wig, traditional pointy hat and gown?

Dixie ya'll are just now starting to set up your yard? My memory is so bad on who is who in DFW. I believe I pass your house on my way home from work.


----------



## Ghostwheel (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry, my dad always dressed as the Creature from the Black Lagoon, which was rather upsetting during the non-Halloween season....


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I say dress up as whatever you want to, whatever works for you, and/or whatever your hearts desire for Halloween! Not a costume I've done... yet....


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

My dad dressed as a ballerina in a pink leotard and tutu a couple years ago. Did I mention that he weighs about 250? I thought it was a divine costume!

Movies and theatre often use men in witch and hag rolls because they look the part in costume. One of the best things about Halloween is getting to dress up and play a character so far outside our every day life. Another great thing about Halloween is the childhood nostalgia. Sounds like he's having a blast with both!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Men dressing like women is a time-honored comic tradition. Not sure about Lunatic, though.....:googly:


----------

